# Model Boat mags



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anybody have copies of Model Boats Vol 47, No's 559 July 1997, 560 Aug 1997, 563 Nov 1997. There is a series of articles on the SAR&H tug F C Sturrock. Copies of the articles would do. Model Boats don't have any back numbers. I have 558,561,562.
Dave


----------



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

I do believe that I have the copies that you are after if I can find them. They are in the roof space and my wife tells me I have more in the roof than the whole house put together. I will try to find them if you would like me to.


----------



## am35 (Sep 5, 2009)

*model boat mags*

Hi,

Did you get sorted with the mags you required?
if not I'll have a look for you - also I belong to a model boat club & have access to all Model Boats.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*F.C. Sturrrock*

John Gray of Glasgow built the featured model from my plans in MB.


----------

